# What's it like to be a religious Christian in your country?



## tvdxer

Some time ago we had a thread entitled "What's it like to be an atheist where you live?".  In contrast, I'd like to pose another question:

*"What's it like to be a religious Christian in your country?"*

By "religious" I do not mean shoving your beliefs down the throats of others, asking others if they're saved, or bringing up religion at every possible discussion.  Rather, I simply mean practicing religion and taking it seriously.  Outward signs might be going to church on Sunday, saying grace before meals, or teaching Sunday School / CCD classes.

If somebody mentions they're going to a religious service when asked about their weekend plans, is that considered strange in your country?

How about if you're over at somebody's house and they say grace before eating meals?

Or how about wearing inconspicuous religious symbols, e.g. a crucifix or scapular? 

Or what if when asked what they are studying for they reply "the priesthood"?

Or be reluctant to watch pornography, get drunk, have sex before marriage?

Is it considered strange to believe the doctrines and dogmas of Christianity, e.g. in the afterlife (heaven and hell), resurrection, etc.?

(Or other things in a similar vein)

In the U.S., it's the norm to believe in something and not rare to be quite religious (at least Christian), and such things would not be shunned or looked on as weird at all, but as completely normal (except for the last one).  

Part of why I ask this is because I once read (and I cannot find where) on the internet, a blog I think, a person mentioning that one of her relatives or friend's relatives was studying for the priesthood, and they were embarrassed to admit or something along those lines it because "being religious" wasn't "cool" where they were.  They were in Vienna I believe.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

It'd be the same in Barcelona and Catalonia and Spain in general. Catholicism was imposed here, so that after the dictator Franco died, people had the feeling they could finally breath and most put religion aside, believing it as unnecessary. I only know old people going to church. Sex before marriage is the most common thing (and regarded as the wisest option - since you get to know who you are getting involved with before a definite commitment) and gays are accepted with no problem by most of us (Barcelona is known for being a "gay heaven"). I would think that most of us are respectful toward religion, though. I myself am a non believer (die hard atheist) but, as long as I am respected, I respect those who decide to embrace priesthood, become nuns, buddhist monks, rabbies or whatever.


----------



## Athaulf

tvdxer said:


> Some time ago we had a thread entitled "What's it like to be an atheist where you live?".  In contrast, I'd like to pose another question:
> 
> *"What's it like to be a religious Christian in your country?"*
> 
> By "religious" I do not mean shoving your beliefs down the throats of others, asking others if they're saved, or bringing up religion at every possible discussion.  Rather, I simply mean practicing religion and taking it seriously.  Outward signs might be going to church on Sunday, saying grace before meals, or teaching Sunday School / CCD classes.
> 
> If somebody mentions they're going to a religious service when asked about their weekend plans, is that considered strange in your country?
> 
> How about if you're over at somebody's house and they say grace before eating meals?
> 
> Or how about wearing inconspicuous religious symbols, e.g. a crucifix or scapular?
> 
> Or what if when asked what they are studying for they reply "the priesthood"?
> 
> Or be reluctant to watch pornography, get drunk, have sex before marriage?
> 
> Is it considered strange to believe the doctrines and dogmas of Christianity, e.g. in the afterlife (heaven and hell), resurrection, etc.?
> 
> (Or other things in a similar vein)
> 
> In the U.S., it's the norm to believe in something and not rare to be quite religious (at least Christian), and such things would not be shunned or looked on as weird at all, but as completely normal (except for the last one).



In Croatia -- predominantly Catholic -- there are quite a few religious people for whom the above described behavior and attitudes are pretty much the norm. In fact, most of my family is more or less like that, though I'd say that they are probably among the 20% or so most religious people in the country. The only exception to your list is that in our culture, there is no contradiction between being a devout Catholic and imbibing generously, as long as it doesn't become self-destructive (we all know what the first miracle of Jesus was).  There is also the issue that Catholic symbols are sometimes used prominently as a part of extreme nationalist iconography by people who aren't particularly religious otherwise.

Of course, just like in most other places and times, most of the youth doesn't care much about religion, being fashionable and hedonistic as youth normally is. Also, many others also find it fashionable to espouse the same old semi-coherent stances against the Church in the name of "liberalism" and "progress" that have been regurgitated thousands of times ever since the 18th century. In such circles, of course, displaying some of the above described signs of religiosity is apt to be met with derision and scorn. 

Overall, I'd say that the Croatian society on the whole is pretty tolerant towards any possible opinion on religion, even though most people tend to be heavily opinionated one way or another.


----------



## jonquiliser

I can't relate any firsthand experience, but I'd say being a Christian probably has its difficulties. Most people belong church, and do their communion (as did I, which I bitterly regret), get married in church and all those things, whether one is really religious or not doesn't seem to matter much. So at least one can be a practicing Christian without it being very noticeable. But I guess as a Christian, were you to mention your faith, you'll bump into someone every so often who knows all and can tell you that there really is no possibility of the existence of God -science has made that clear- and all the evils religion has caused etc etc. I think religious people get questioned all the time, and, as someone said, it seems non-religious people sometimes think there's no need to see what the religious people themselves say about their religion and faith and what it means to them, as they (the former) know so much more anyway about religion and what religious practices mean...

Ah well.


----------



## Fernando

It depends very much on your realm. I think in Spain most people have some relation with religion. Most people choose to marry using the religious rites, baptizes their children and so on. "Die hard atheists", as Traductora has expressed, are rare.

Among young people it is probably strange to go every Sunday to Church, but irregular attendance is far more common.

Most people choose to give money to the Church through IRS files (you have that option).

Religion is not definitely "cool". If you are in a TV show you could say rather you are a "hardcore Buddhist atheist radical" than "I am a Christian/Catholic"



> How about if you're over at somebody's house and they say grace before eating meals?





> Or how about wearing inconspicuous religious symbols, e.g. a crucifix or scapular?



Strange among young people. Not unknown. They would probably "christian" you as a "meapilas" (an slave of bishops and priests).



> Or what if when asked what they are studying for they reply "the priesthood"?



You will be a weird. Some people will look you with deep respect. Others with deep disregard.



> Or be reluctant to watch pornography, get drunk, have sex before marriage?



You will be considered a gay.



> Is it considered strange to believe the doctrines and dogmas of Christianity, e.g. in the afterlife (heaven and hell), resurrection, etc.?



Many people will say you are outfashioned. Better say you believe in re-encarnation or in astrology.


----------



## mirx

> tvdxer;3182958]Some time ago we had a thread entitled "What's it like to be an atheist where you live?". In contrast, I'd like to pose another question:
> 
> *"What's it like to be a religious Christian in your country?"*
> 
> By "religious" I do not mean shoving your beliefs down the throats of others, asking others if they're saved, or bringing up religion at every possible discussion. Rather, I simply mean practicing religion and taking it seriously. Outward signs might be going to church on Sunday, saying grace before meals, or teaching Sunday School / CCD classes.
> 
> If somebody mentions they're going to a religious service when asked about their weekend plans, is that considered strange in your country?


 
Not at all, or at least we still pretend we go to church on sundays.



> How about if you're over at somebody's house and they say grace before eating meals?


 Poeple will think you're very religious and will be amazed that it is not only soapies that they do those things.



> Or how about wearing inconspicuous religious symbols, e.g. a crucifix or scapular?


 That's actually very popular, as well as wearing shirts with the Virgin of Guadalupe or Jesus images.



> Or what if when asked what they are studying for they reply "the priesthood"?


 They will say, Really? Do you really want to be a father...of family?



> Or be reluctant to watch pornography, get drunk, have sex before marriage?


 They will think you're mentally ill, not for the drink thing as some people don't drink at all, but don't bring up negatives aspects about sex because then you're a deadman.



> Is it considered strange to believe the doctrines and dogmas of Christianity, e.g. in the afterlife (heaven and hell), resurrection, etc.?


No, that's a very personal matter, some people believe in ghosts.


> (Or other things in a similar vein)
> 
> In the U.S., it's the norm to believe in something and not rare to be quite religious (at least Christian), and such things would not be shunned or looked on as weird at all, but as completely normal (except for the last one).
> 
> Part of why I ask this is because I once read (and I cannot find where) on the internet, a blog I think, a person mentioning that one of her relatives or friend's relatives was studying for the priesthood, and they were embarrassed to admit or something along those lines it because "being religious" wasn't "cool" where they were. They were in Vienna I believe.


----------



## samanthalee

> If somebody mentions they're going to a religious service when asked about their weekend plans, is that considered strange in your country?


It isn't strange. We'll just say "Wow.".
In Singapore, Taoism has the stigma of being superstition, Buddhism is old-fashioned, Islam is "well, you're born into it, you should be religious", Hinduism is interesting ("you have so many gods, and each has so many incarnations, how do you remember them all?") and Christianity is cool (hip, trendy, fun, "but you don't do much charity, do you?")
The most popular religion among the youngsters is Atheism. (Don't argue, it's also a religion. It's a belief of the non-existence of god/gods. They just don't gather to reaffirm their belief.)



> How about if you're over at somebody's house and they say grace before eating meals?


We tend to overlook other people's quirkiness. However, if they say grace in a non-Christian home, the reaction ranges from "ignoring" to being "pissed". "Excuse me, I'm the one providing the food here, not your god, OK?" is a possible response.




> Or how about wearing inconspicuous religious symbols, e.g. a crucifix or scapular?


If it's inconspicuous, people will tend to think you are quite religious. If it is conspicuous, they'll think you're mad (if the symbols are not of Christianity variety) or you're a hip-hop freak (if the symbols are of Christianity variety)



> Or what if when asked what they are studying for they reply "the priesthood"?


"Oh..." and the conversation stalls. 



> Or be reluctant to watch pornography, get drunk, have sex before marriage?


"Oh wow, a rare breed." or "Is the woman sitting next to you your mother? I see..."



> Is it considered strange to believe the doctrines and dogmas of Christianity, e.g. in the afterlife (heaven and hell), resurrection, etc.?



No. Some of us even believes in re-incarnation, so what's so weird about afterlife and resurrection. Everybody believes in ghost, even some atheists.


----------



## Kajjo

tvdxer said:


> If somebody mentions they're going to a religious service when asked about their weekend plans, is that considered strange in your country?


It is rarely done nowadays, but not considered weird. Surely it would be registered as very pious and remembered. 



> How about if you're over at somebody's house and they say grace before eating meals?


That would be considered strange. Particularly, I would not know how to react, because we surely would not be able to join. Private dinners usually do not express religious feelings. Further, in public like in restaurants or university refectories you cannot expect others to wait for you saying grace.



> Or how about wearing inconspicuous religious symbols, e.g. a crucifix or scapular?


No problem. Sometimes it is even considered fashionable and not necessarily connected to piety.



> Or what if when asked what they are studying for they reply "the priesthood"?


Well, there are such people -- no problem here, I guess. Of course, this would be registered and remembered.



> Or be reluctant to watch pornography, get drunk, have sex before marriage?


Pornography: No problem at all. I have never been invited to such occurrences and it plays no important part in German sparetime activities. I guess, hardcore is more watched in private than in groups.

Get drunk: No problem at all. There are always some people who cannot understand it, but personally, I drink almost nothing and never had any problems or discussions.

Sex before marriage: Well, it would be considered very strange. I personally know not a single person (neither male nor female) who could even in their wildest dreams imagine to marry someone with whom he/she had not tried a _full relationship_ including living together, travelling together and having sex together. Without testing the "biocompatibility" no one would think of marrying. Personally, I cannot understand the rationale of "no sex before marriage"



> Is it considered strange to believe the doctrines and dogmas of Christianity, e.g. in the afterlife (heaven and hell), resurrection, etc.?


It is not very common anymore, but some people still claim to do so. No problem, anyway.



> In the U.S., it's the norm to believe in something and not rare to be quite religious (at least Christian), and such things would not be shunned or looked on as weird at all, but as completely normal (except for the last one).


Being strongly religious is quite rare in Germany, but such people would not be shunned or considered really weird. What is considered offensive, is proselytising and trying to argue for religion or to project your believings onto others. Example: It is absolutely OK to say _you_ would never have an abortion because of _your_ faith. But I consider it offensive if being told that _I_ should not have an abortion because of _your_ faith.



> a person mentioning that one of her relatives or friend's relatives was studying for the priesthood, and they were embarrassed to admit


No, I can't imagine that. Studying for priesthood is nothing to be ashamed of.

Kajjo


----------



## Etcetera

I'm a Christian, though not an "active" one - I've been to a church last in the end of January, and I attended service last time about 2 years ago. 



> If somebody mentions they're going to a religious service when asked about their weekend plans, is that considered strange in your country?


I'm afraid the answer is positive - unless there's some major church holiday, for example, Christmas or Easter.



> How about if you're over at somebody's house and they say grace before eating meals?


Ough, that certainly will seem VERY strange. I must confess that I would be really surprised to see someone saying grace before their meals.



> Or how about wearing inconspicuous religious symbols, e.g. a crucifix or scapular?


I do wear a crucifix and I almost never part with it. And only once I was asked if I wear it all the time, mind you. Quite a lot of people around wear crucifixes, so it's not so exotic.



> Or what if when asked what they are studying for they reply "the priesthood"?


It really depends. I would admire such person. Some people would frown. 



> Or be reluctant to watch pornography, get drunk, have sex before marriage?


Watching pornography is generally considered immoral, even by non-believers. 
Getting drunk is, well, very nasty thing, and most people disapprove of it, too - and it usually have nothing to do with their being Christians or not.
As for having sex before marriage, I'm afraid most people, especially young people, don't see anything wrong with it. 



> Is it considered strange to believe the doctrines and dogmas of Christianity, e.g. in the afterlife (heaven and hell), resurrection, etc.?


No, it's not strange. People used to believe in stranger things.



> Part of why I ask this is because I once read (and I cannot find where) on the internet, a blog I think, a person mentioning that one of her relatives or friend's relatives was studying for the priesthood, and they were embarrassed to admit or something along those lines it because "being religious" wasn't "cool" where they were.  They were in Vienna I believe.


I'm a bit ashamed to say this, but in Russia, Christianity has become rather "posh", it's almost fashionable to be a Christian. If you'll switch you TV set on on a Christian holiday, you'll see a bunch of politicians standing in a church with candles in their hands and sombre expressions on their faces. Now, do you believe Mr Putin is a Christian? I doubt.


----------



## tvdxer

> You will be considered a gay.


I've had this happen to me several times here in the U.S.  If you don't engage in sex talk with "the guys" or reject sexual advances, you might get labeled as such if people don't know you're religious.  And not everybody is aware that I'm religious.



> Many people will say you are outfashioned. Better say you believe in re-encarnation or in astrology.


I've always thought the whole Western obsession with Eastern religions is...artificial.  At least in the U.S. (and I'm sure in Western Europe as well), most people don't realize how strict they are in their authentic forms.  Rather, it's always appeared to me that many here take a few elements of them that "feel good" to "spiritualize" what is otherwise a completely secular lifestyle.  Just how it appears to me.

By the way, I phrased the question about saying grace poorly.  I didn't mean YOU going to somebody else's house and saying grace there, but THEM saying grace in front of you (or an "average" member of your society).

In addition, I should say it's unusual to see somebody saying grace at a restaurant or other public dining setting, at least here.


----------



## La Bruja Libanesa

I am christian Lebanese. In my country we have muslims and christians, Being religious is not weird at all, but i guess the number of praticants is diminishing, nevertheless few pple say they are atheists, satanists for example are forbidden by the law and imprisonned, 
Few years ago, there were attempts to implement optional civil marriage in Lebanon, how ever it didnt work nor approved by the law because the clergy ( both christians and muslims) didnt accept. In Lebanon, social status affairs are ruled according to religious courts so if you want to get married civilly the closest place to do so is to travel to Cyprus.
On weekends you still see many pple attending church on sunday or mosquee on friday
Being Religious is tolerated but not extremism


----------



## Fernando

tvdxer said:


> I've had this happen to me several times here in the U.S.  If you don't engage in sex talk with "the guys" or reject sexual advances, you might get labeled as such if people don't know you're religious.  And not everybody is aware that I'm religious.



Indeed. I did not mention it as a joke, but as facts.



tvdxer said:


> By the way, I phrased the question about saying grace poorly.  I didn't mean YOU going to somebody else's house and saying grace there, but THEM saying grace in front of you (or an "average" member of your society).



At least as I can remember, say grace ("bendecir la mesa") has not been very common even in religious families in Spain. I would say it is common in moderately religious families in Christmas or Easter.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Fernando said:


> At least as I can remember, say grace ("bendecir la mesa") has not been very common even in religious families in Spain. I would say it is common in moderately religious families in Christmas or Easter.


 
We used to say grace at summer camp when I was little, but in a very merry way (by singing a song). Then I never experienced it again until I lived in the States. As I've said, I am a non believer, but I find saying grace a beautiful thing: it's like thanking mother earth or life in general for having food and being alive.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

jonquiliser said:


> I can't relate any firsthand experience, but I'd say being a Christian probably has its difficulties. Most people belong church, and do their communion (as did I, which I bitterly regret), get married in church and all those things, whether one is really religious or not doesn't seem to matter much. So at least one can be a practicing Christian without it being very noticeable. But I guess as a Christian, were you to mention your faith, you'll bump into someone every so often who knows all and can tell you that there really is no possibility of the existence of God -science has made that clear- and all the evils religion has caused etc etc. I think religious people get questioned all the time, and, as someone said, it seems non-religious people sometimes think there's no need to see what the religious people themselves say about their religion and faith and what it means to them, as they (the former) know so much more anyway about religion and what religious practices mean...
> 
> Ah well.


 

That is really sad and upsetting the way people have become. I find it hard though to believe that Finnish people are on the whole that silly and radicalised.
 It is generally sad not even so much that Christianity as a religion seems to go but that the morals which it has always been upholding are going giving way to an unhappy disfunctional society.
 I guess, in my country though, it is still considered 'normal' to be a practising Christian, no-one will be much surprised. I do not know however, how it is with the youngest generation.


----------



## Coffee Marin

It is becoming an option else here in Perú, since it was imposed by Spaniards in his inhumane domination long ago. Thanks to information era, and a few people in good faith, we are now able to realize the monstruous cheat and abuse that we most have been victims of since the arrival of Spain until lately times into which "Christianity" has been being one of the abominable tools of taking advantage of poor knowledgement level in most people.


----------



## Victoria32

tvdxer said:


> Some time ago we had a thread entitled "What's it like to be an atheist where you live?". In contrast, I'd like to pose another question:
> 
> *"What's it like to be a religious Christian in your country?"*
> 
> By "religious" I do not mean shoving your beliefs down the throats of others, asking others if they're saved, or bringing up religion at every possible discussion. Rather, I simply mean practicing religion and taking it seriously. Outward signs might be going to church on Sunday, saying grace before meals, or teaching Sunday School / CCD classes.
> 
> If somebody mentions they're going to a religious service when asked about their weekend plans, is that considered strange in your country?
> 
> How about if you're over at somebody's house and they say grace before eating meals?
> 
> Or how about wearing inconspicuous religious symbols, e.g. a crucifix or scapular?
> 
> Or what if when asked what they are studying for they reply "the priesthood"?
> 
> Or be reluctant to watch pornography, get drunk, have sex before marriage?
> 
> Is it considered strange to believe the doctrines and dogmas of Christianity, e.g. in the afterlife (heaven and hell), resurrection, etc.?
> 
> (Or other things in a similar vein)
> 
> In the U.S., it's the norm to believe in something and not rare to be quite religious (at least Christian), and such things would not be shunned or looked on as weird at all, but as completely normal (except for the last one).
> 
> Part of why I ask this is because I once read (and I cannot find where) on the internet, a blog I think, a person mentioning that one of her relatives or friend's relatives was studying for the priesthood, and they were embarrassed to admit or something along those lines it because "being religious" wasn't "cool" where they were. They were in Vienna I believe.


Yes, I think it's pretty awkward here, to be religious (as I am). Either one is considered uncool, or even prejudiced and intolerant, or one has to put up with the embarassment of being lumped in with the prejudiced and intolerant - who, despite being a tiny minority of a minority, are the ones who get all the media attention! 

<<Or be reluctant to watch pornography, get drunk, have sex before marriage?>>

These behaviours are considered to be normal, especially sadly, alcohol abuse - anyone refraining is definitely considered weird!

<<
Is it considered strange to believe the doctrines and dogmas of Christianity, e.g. in the afterlife (heaven and hell), resurrection, etc.?>>

It's considered weird to discuss such things, but probably 80% of over-30s asked would admit not to a Christian view od these things, but a fascination with TV shows such as _Medium_ or _Charmed_ and a wistful desire to know about ghosts, witches etc, and often if one asks, one hears about experiences... However I accept the Christian orthodoxy and am considered unimaginative because of it. 
Vicky


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Well, again I must say I find it slightly surprising. I have no experience of encountering any overt lack of understanding in the West with regard to my religion. 
 People may not share my beliefs and have an entirely different lifestyle but so far nobody`s ever expressed any opposition or irritation with my way of life. 
 People, even those whose lifestyle is radically different from mine, tend to accept my religious convictions and I am far often regarded positively because of them, in fact. 
  I never felt ostracised or in any way looked strangely at. 
 Of course, I am by no means that "Bible-thumping" and "evangelising every gatepost" type. But you must admit that even other Christians tend to shun such intrusive, quite "un-Christian" personalities and this has nothing to do with actual hostility to religious views. 
 I am respectful towards other religions and keep my own beliefs as my private business making however no secret of it. It is just my personal attitude towards the world. I never encountered any difficulty or even surprise either in the UK or Europe on the whole.


----------



## Coffee Marin

I beg your pardon, indeed; I know it's rough what I convey. It's just about our ingrained thoughts that our olders gave us while growing, and it's hard to get rid of them, because we feel ok with them, despite of their being right or wrong, so much in logical, real, tangible level as in dogma's level.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

well, I suspect, that`s the point. The more one gets it imposed, the more dislike and hostility it arouses. We no longer get our religion forcefully or emphatically taught to us (unlike our counteparts coming from different religious backgrounds) so people are learning to take it easier and be more understanding of it as just somebody`s choice.


----------



## ireney

Moderator's note: Please remember that it is not your personal experience alone this question is about nor would such a post be in accordance with the forum's guidelines. They can indeed be useful as examples but only as such.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

I think, this is one of the points though. Do you folks link a religious Christian to someone who is conservative in views?
 Because being religious does not necessarily entail very stiff views or else constant striving to broadcast and impose these views on others. 

And I dare say that in terms of social attitudes this is the key factor that determines the attitude of the society to "religious Christians".
Again, it may be deemed as personal experience but I believe that in the UK the religion is still a common factor in the everyday life of the society.


----------



## Outsider

Setwale_Charm said:


> Do you folks link a religious Christian to someone who is conservative in views?


Yes, absolutely. The 20th century and these first years of the 21st have shown that consistently, over and over. 
Mind you, I'm not saying that Christianity is the only religion associated with conservatism (the vast majority of them are), or that non-Christians/non-religious people can't be conservative, too.



Setwale_Charm said:


> Well, again I must say I find it slightly surprising. I have no experience of encountering any overt lack of understanding in the West with regard to my religion.
> People may not share my beliefs and have an entirely different lifestyle but so far nobody`s ever expressed any opposition or irritation with my way of life.
> People, even those whose lifestyle is radically different from mine, tend to accept my religious convictions and I am far often regarded positively because of them, in fact.
> I never felt ostracised or in any way looked strangely at.


Whether Christianity is accepted, looked down upon, etc., is very subjective.

Atheists and minority religions tend to feel persecuted in Christian countries, understandably. But Christians in the same countries sometimes claim that they're the ones who are being persecuted and that their religion is being disrespected all the time, even when they make up over 90% of the population and politicians pander to their religion.


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

> "*What's it like to be a religious Christian in your country?*"
> By "religious" (...) I simply mean practicing religion and taking it seriously.


Well, this is the land of diversity, so everything is possible among us. As long as you don't try to 'convert' others, people don't care about what you believe or how seriously you take your religion. However, people who let their religious inclinations shine through and actually 'live what they preach' (walk the talk) are not common. 

-If somebody mentions they're going to a religious service when asked about their weekend plans, is that considered strange in your country?
Yes. Only minority religions are active _church_goers, so to speak. _Church_ is associated with Catholicism in my home land, so if you're not a Catholic, you don't go to _church_: you go to the cult, the temple, the hall, the cell, the cultural center... whatever fits.

-How about if you're over at somebody's house and they say grace before eating meals?
Oh no, that just doesn't exist here. Only a couple of small religious minorities do so, but I don't know if they'd say grace when having visitors who profess a different faith. I'd have to check...

-Or how about wearing inconspicuous religious symbols, e.g. a crucifix or scapular?
That's OK here, even 'normal'. Most people have their kids baptized by the Catholic church when babies, and their godfathers and godmothers are expected to give them such symbols throughout the years. Therefore, it is normal to hear dialogs like: 
A: "What beautiful crucifix you have!" 
B: "Thanks, it was a gift from my godmother on my 15th birthday" 
C: "Really? Mine is not made of gold, but silver. My godmother gave it to me when I had my first communion..."

-Or what if when asked what they are studying for they reply "the priesthood"?
Well, I've been around a lot of people from the most varied 'kinds' and beliefs, but I've only met two Venezuelan guys with those inclinations. One of them was a 17-year-old Catholic (now a 30-something nihilist), and the other one was a Mormon in his late 20's (now in his 30's, still a Mormon, but no longer a missionaire). My reaction in both cases was: "_Rrrrrreeeeaaaalllyyyy?!?! Nah, you're kidding me...!_". I'm sure that's the standard reaction here...  

-Or be reluctant to watch pornography, get drunk, have sex before marriage?
_Pornography_ is socially looked down upon here, unless you're among teens -or immature males. If so, and you refuse to watch porn -or talk about watching it-, your peers will think that you are either really strange, or hypocritical. Probably, your being religious is the first thing they will make jokes about, but the last thing they could possibly understand as a reason to justify your refusal.

_Getting drunk_ is way too common here, unfortunately. Some people refrain from drinking for non-religious reasons and it's OK, so I guess it should also be commonly accepted if people did so due to their religious beliefs. It is not so, however.

What a Venezuelan youngster would say: "_Sex before marriage_? You mean, people actually have sex _after_ marriage? Now, _that_ would strike people as odd in here..." 

-Is it considered strange to believe the doctrines and dogmas of Christianity, e.g. in the afterlife (heaven and hell), resurrection, etc.?
The ones of Catholicism? Yes, it is considered strange. As many other foreros have already stated about their culture, many Venezuelans believe in ghosts, witchcraft, and similars, but find it really hard to believe in a Heaven, resurrection, or pre-marital chastity. Isn't this world confusing?


----------



## Coffee Marin

_*-Is it considered strange to believe the doctrines and dogmas of Christianity, e.g. in the afterlife (heaven and hell), resurrection, etc.?*_

Yes, it is actually. Aspects of our lives after dying are a mystery *-at least, until right now; and I suspect it'll be forever*_-__;_ They were and have been an eternal mystery as the very awesome infinite universe is.


----------

